# High Tensile Fencing - Goats, Miniature Donkey and Predators



## smoknz28 (Jul 26, 2015)

We have owned goats for the past 3 years and we recently became owners of a miniature Donkey.  We also have chickens, ducks, turkeys and rabbits on our little farm.

We have two large goat pens where we keep the males and females separated.  About 2-weeks before deciding we would purchase our latest member, miniature Donkey, I started clearing more land in preparation of a fence.  After some research, it appeared that the high tensile fence was the least expensive route to take.  With that in mind, I've had to take down some trees and clear a path where the line of fencing is expected to go. 

I have never installed high tensile fencing...

So, I'm continuing on with the clearing of land and trying to gather as much info as I can from other owners on lessons learned and recommendations.  Better to learn from those who have "been there, done that".   

To make my work load easier, I do have a John Deere 2320 Compact Utility Tractor with Box Blade, and Post Hole Digger with 12" Auger (gonna look into a 6" or 8" Auger).  Hopefully I can clear the land well enough to where I can fit the tractor and Auger in to make the post hole digging easier on my back.

One website that has been working pretty well for me in gathering information is with http://www.zarebasystems.com

I do plan on using all wood posts for this installation.  I've already seen this, just over 300 lbs, Donkey rub against some of our metal T-posts and they are bending as he pushes on them...  The 6" to 8" posts will definitely hold up better with him.

I may also look into adding some electric wire too in order to help keep out our main predators, Red Fox, Raccoons and Opossums.  I've also never installed an electric fence and with my adding two access gates, wonder how I'm going to get around those.

Again, thank you all for any input with lessons learned and recommendations.


----------



## smoknz28 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thought I'd pass on these resource nuggets to those in the same situation as mine...with limited knowledge on high tensile fencing:

http://www.kencove.com/fence/4_Why+Build+High-Tensile+FencesF_resource.php

http://www.powerflexfence.com/category_s/108.htm

http://www.maxflex.com/HTsmooth_wire.htm

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ae017


----------



## promiseacres (Jul 27, 2015)

Wire on the inside. 6 to 7 strands for goats, 3-4 is adequate for most donkeys. Keep it hot or he will go thru, goats too. Springs are worth the extra $

For gates we dig a trench and connect with insulated wire.

Not sure the predators you mentioned will avoid your area unless its 6-8 of the ground. If wanting to contain the ducks and chickens woven wire is the way to go imo


----------

